# Here's our new Toy Aussie Jada



## ricksieminski (Apr 9, 2014)

She's 9wks, and 5lbs, 12oz:
[url=https://flic.kr/p/mWdY7V]








[/url]


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Very cute, love the coloring. 

Umm...is there such a breed as a Toy Aussie? I thought it was either Aussie or American Shepherd. Hm.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Not getting into the ethics (because this is a pic thread) but toy/mini aussies are increasingly popular around here with a certain type of breeder. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_Australian_Shepherd I am guessing the OP is talking about a mini-aussie. Of course I see breeders calling them "toy aussies" too.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man, she is TOO adorable! Love her happy face.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The breed known as the Australian Shepherd has no size varieties in it's breed standard. The smaller cousin known as the Miniature American/Australian Shepherd also does not have size varieties in it's standard. The Toy Australian Shepherd is yet another breed, currently unrecognized by any major registries, bred solely for companionship.

Ricks your dog is very cute! I am curious what his pedigree is made up of if you would be willing to share?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes toy aussies are a separate breed. Maybe more of a breed in progress but they have shows and such, etc. Several of my agility friends have them and they're really lovely little dogs! I like them a lot- they're a lot more moderate than most companion/small breeds and they all have great personalities and lots of energy. 

Miniature American Shepherds are 14-18" tall, Toy Aussies are 14" and under.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

She's adorable!

I'd never heard of the toy aussie before. I'd be interested to know what they're like. Energy level, how much drive, sound level etc.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Remaru said:


> Not getting into the ethics (because this is a pic thread) but toy/mini aussies are increasingly popular around here with a certain type of breeder. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_Australian_Shepherd I am guessing the OP is talking about a mini-aussie. Of course I see breeders calling them "toy aussies" too.


Oh douh, yes I've heard of them (*smacks self*) but thought the Mini Aussie was now being called the American Shepherd? Not true?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

The mini Aussie is now called Miniature American Shepherd.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is the breed club for the Miniature American Shepherd: http://www.namascusa.com/

And the Toy Australian Shepherd: http://whoward.homestead.com/

The miniature american shepherd is fully AKC accepted I believe starting the beginning of next month- May 2014. The toy is not AKC accepted.

I've been looking a lot into MAS because I love aussies but want a smaller dog. The websites and breeders still seem to interchange the term mini aussie and miniature american shepherd a lot and I think it's just because the name change is so new. There was a group that was calling the dogs North American Shepherds for a while too. It gets a bit confusing.

OP's dog is very cute though! I love the merle!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

so cute! Do they end up looking like miniatures, or do they have different shaped faces/etc when full grown compared to the standard?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Very cute!

I will be getting a MAS for my next dog 

More pictures of your cutie please!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Jada's a little cutie! I love her beautiful merle coat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> The miniature american shepherd is fully AKC accepted I believe starting the beginning of next month- May 2014. The toy is not AKC accepted.


As far as I know they haven't been approved for full AKC recognition yet. Can't find anything on AKC's FSS news page, nor on the breed clubs news page about it. It hasn't even been two years since they moved into Misc. 

OP: very cute pup.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> As far as I know they haven't been approved for full AKC recognition yet. Can't find anything on AKC's FSS news page, nor on the breed clubs news page about it. It hasn't even been two years since they moved into Misc.
> 
> OP: very cute pup.


I've seen a few breeders mention full acceptance in 2014. WIll have to keep looking around...

ETA: Ah I realized where I got May from. The deadline to convert a dog registered as an aussie to MAS was May 2014 but it's been pushed back till Dec 2014.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I've seen a few breeders mention full acceptance in 2014. WIll have to keep looking around...


It would be on the FSS news page if it were true. Plus I think the breed club would have it on their website as well.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be interested to hear more about them as well. What is their drive like. Hubby as approved my youngest for a puppy and he is pretty set on a miniature poodle because of size and trainability but this might open up more options for him (I admit I'm a little nervous about grooming with a poodle of any size). Most of the toy aussies seen locally are actually BYB or puppy mill dogs so that would be concern.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Remaru said:


> I would be interested to hear more about them as well. What is their drive like. Hubby as approved my youngest for a puppy and he is pretty set on a miniature poodle because of size and trainability but this might open up more options for him (I admit I'm a little nervous about grooming with a poodle of any size). Most of the toy aussies seen locally are actually BYB or puppy mill dogs so that would be concern.


My future Toy/Mini Aussie breeder uses her dogs for flyball. The sire of her last litter was from Emberview Aussies -- Dundee, a toy size, is used for herding on their farm.

http://www.noclowninaround.com/index.html

http://www.emberviewtoyaussies.com/

They have good drive. Well her dogs anyway  Really great flyball dogs.

The breeder describes them as just regular Aussies but smaller.


----------



## ricksieminski (Apr 9, 2014)

Laurelin is correct, Mom was 12", and Dad was 11". Jada is 100% purebred Austrailian Shepherd, just pint sized. She will grow up to be under 14", and 15-18lbs (hopefully, but no guarantees because she is genetically the same dog as the full sized Aussie). They are sturdier than other toy breeds. Her legs and paws are much thicker than our Japanese Chin, Gizmo. She's a tough little girl. There is a breeder in Ocala FL that told me she was paying the fees to get the Toy's recognized by the AKC this year. You really have to be careful, as some unscrupulous breeders have bred them with Chihuahuas. They don't even look like Aussies. Jada will look just like a large Aussie, and behave just like a large Aussie, and try to herd us all. LOL


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

taquitos said:


> My future Toy/Mini Aussie breeder uses her dogs for flyball. The sire of her last litter was from Emberview Aussies -- Dundee, a toy size, is used for herding on their farm.
> 
> http://www.noclowninaround.com/index.html
> 
> ...


My concern would be too high of drive really. He is 8 and this is his first personal dog. Obviously I will be helping but I don't want him to get frustrated trying to manage a really high drive dog that doesn't listen to him, or a dog that doesn't want to do anything. We were aiming for something in the 30lb and under range to make the dog manageable size wise, tolerant of other dogs (because we have 4), and reasonably easy to train. He is interested in doing agility or disc dog but I don't want him to get a dog that needs to go, go, go all of the time. I don't want to choose a dog with agility in mind, more pick a dog with ease of training in mind and work from there. The dog doesn't have to be perfect at agility just willing to try.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

What a gorgeous puppy!
The photos are absolutely stunning.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

OP, your pup is SO CUTE!


----------



## ricksieminski (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you! She is well loved!


----------

